# Lena Gercke & Sami Khedira - out for a jog on the beach before heading back to their hotel to take a dip in the pool in Miami 12.7.2012 x15



## beachkini (13 Juli 2012)

Bilder sind hochskaliert!!!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(15 Dateien, 4.626.487 Bytes = 4,412 MiB)


----------



## posemuckel (13 Juli 2012)

Knackig in den blauen Shorts. :thumbup:


----------



## Jone (13 Juli 2012)

Absoluter Hammer. Danke für Lena


----------



## gumani (15 Juli 2012)

dankeschön ^^


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Juli 2012)

Miami, die Erholung nach der EM :thx: für Lena


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2012)

oh Gott, wie geil 

:drip:


----------



## nadja6066 (19 Dez. 2016)

Da gibts geilere Fussballerfrauen.


----------



## sudslayer (22 Dez. 2016)

Sogar in Sportkleidung sexy


----------



## KCA1998 (6 Feb. 2022)

Was für ein Bauch


----------



## turtle61 (8 Feb. 2022)

da würde ich auch gerne joggen gehen :thx:


----------



## sokrates02 (11 Feb. 2022)

danke für die bilder


----------

